# Do you read the booklets?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

In my case I find useful the information provided in booklets and I have learned about history of baroque and renaissance periods through many booklets from cd recordings. Although is not a primary source of documentation, is practical as an introduction of the works performed and also to understand the performance criteria and approaches used in recordings. I also appreciate information related to instruments used and vocal/instrumental forces involved, so definitely I usually read all booklets from the recordings I purchase.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JSBach85 said:


> In my case I find useful the information provided in booklets and I have learned about history of baroque and renaissance periods through many booklets from cd recordings. Although is not a primary source of documentation, is practical as an introduction of the works performed and also to understand the performance criteria and approaches used in recordings. I also appreciate information related to instruments used and vocal/instrumental forces involved, so definitely I usually read all booklets from the recordings I purchase.


That's the most important thing why I buy CD.S or vinyl for that matter, love the information.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, I'm a big fan of sleeve notes, especially if they offer some insight into the works' time and place not just within the composer's output but as regards the music world in general as it stood when they were composed. When I first started collecting I did find the more substantial essays somewhat daunting due to my unfamiliarity with both the history and the technical jargon but after a while they began to make more sense - if there was anything I didn't understand I looked it up (and still do). 

The only sleeve notes I dislike are the sycophantic sort which wax too lyrical about the performers or composer at the expense of the music or those which read like dissertations by academics studying for their doctorates.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Going back to the [first] LP era, they provided my primary education on classical music. I still read them today.

The 19 disc Kuijken box set of Bach Cantatas includes all of the extensive booklets that came with the original CDs (in PDF format). I wish that were done more often.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I generally read the parts in the booklet about the recording and performers, but not the general notes. I usually find better info online on that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)

I absolutely read them.


----------

